# 98 Nissan Maxima - Starting Issues?



## armbj234 (Nov 2, 2007)

The car:
1998 Nissan Maxima
170,000 miles

The problem:
The car has problems starting. The starter spins, but it attacks like maybe its not getting fire and/or fuel?? After I try it 2-8 times it will start and run just perfect. Any ideas?

The repairs:
About a year ago the transmission went out, and I had a new one put in. In the process of putting a new transmission in they broke off a terminal on the starter and put a new starter in also. This year of car has a wierd security thing where you had to lock and unlock the doors with the keyless entry for the car to start. Well needless to say that got old and when they replaced the transmission, I told them to get rid of that also. So they ripped most of the security system out. About a month or two after the transmission and starter issue the car started acting up again. I called the place the replaced everything they checked it out and the starter had went out. They put another new starter on. I changed the plugs not to long after this also. Not to long ago the alternator went out and I put on a new one. Just recently after getting pissed that this problem is still here, I replaced the battery and put in a new fuel filter. I have listened to make sure the fuel pump kicks on every time the key is turned, and it does. Any ideas would be great because I am running out of them and money fixing the wrong things.


----------



## Mikelodeon (Jan 3, 2008)

*Same problem*

My Car:
1998 Nissan Sentra

I have the SAME problem, I have heard about fuel filter and more things... let me tell you about my specific problem:

I have this problem JUST in cold days, today (Jan 2) is TOO cold (under 18, maybe 10 at 6 AM... when I start my car for working). Today my car wasn't start easily, I had to push the pedal and hold my key. I am NOT surprised 'cause ultimately (this winter) I am doing this as a normal activity... BUT I know: This could affect some parts of my car. Aparently NOBODY knows the real problem. 

I am sure this happends (in my case) in cold days... tomorrow is going to be colder and I am sure I am going to have this problem again.

I found this answer:
"
leaky fuel injectors;they get gummed up over time and then stick partially 
open,allowing raw gas to drip into the engine. 

run a few tank-fillups with some good injector cleaner,see if it improves. 
"


What about this answer:
"
I would believe this is where the problem is, fuel filter. If there is a 
magnet filter then that's where one should look, usually metal junk blocks 
the flow of the fuel. Insufficient fuel will not allow the engine to run, I 
tested it by simulating this action.
"

So pump, filter, injectors... I am getting tired.

Some Help, pleeeease !

I am going to tell you about my starting tomorrow !

Mikel


----------

